# Where to go in Kingston?



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Any good bars in Kingston? Live shows, good atmosphere. Maybe a house band? I may be going there in October for a couple of days.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Reminds me of an Air Farce radio show in the 70s:

Judge: "For your heinous crimes, I sentence you to 20 years in Kingston."
Defendent: "You mean 20 years in Kingston Penitentiary?"
Judge: "No. I mean 20 years in Kingston."
Defendent: "Noooooooooo!! Aaaaaaahhhhhhh!! Nooooooo!!!" ( as he's dragged away.)


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Reminds me of an Air Farce radio show in the 70s:
> 
> Judge: "For heinous crimes, I sentence you to 20 years Kingston."
> Defendent: "You mean 20 years in Kingston Penitentiary?"
> ...


LOL.......we are actualy playing at Whiskey Willys (Gardiners Rd in Kingston) on Nov 21........

Check out downtown Kingston for bands...Ontario and Princess Streets. The Tir Nan Og Pub, The Toucan, The Merchant, The Ale House.......I don't do the bar thing anymore so I probibly am missing alot of new spots.....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Check out downtown Kingston for bands...Ontario and Princess Streets. The Tir Nan Og Pub, The Toucan, The Merchant, The Ale House.......I don't do the bar thing anymore so I probibly am missing alot of new spots.....


The Tir Nan Og Pub - thats the one that brews their own beer right? Man, I remember getting hammered on that stuff (Dragons Breath ?) a few years ago. I know I had Dragons Breath the next morning !lofu


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> The Tir Nan Og Pub - thats the one that brews their own beer right? Man, I remember getting hammered on that stuff (Dragons Breath ?) a few years ago. I know I had Dragons Breath the next morning !lofu


Actually, that's the Kingston Brewing Company (aka the Kingston Brew Pub) on Clarence St. I used to play there from time to time when I was in a Celtic band, but sadly the band is no more and the Brew Pub came to the realization that they made more money by filling the bar with patrons instead of making room for musicians that they would have to pay. There aren't that many live venues in Kingston anymore. Brandy's is your typical cougar bar with your typical cougar bar bands, although some of them are quite talented. The Merchant MacLiam tends to have some decent bands from time to time and the Joy Supper Club does as well. The Queen's Grad Club has some interesting acts for such a small venue. Out in the burbs there's Whiskey Willy's as Tarl mentioned and Raxx - a giant pool hall with talented cover bands. As one of my musical friends often says, bar owners here are definitely businessmen and not patrons of the arts. I don't necessarily blame them, especially since the bars that do try to re-establish live music as a priority tend to go out of business here.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

down at the merchant tap house on friday nights emily fennel plays...she has quite the voice and a great band...

probably the best advice for shows would be to go to partyinkingston.com they normally have band stuff...

if you are looking for a great pub, hit up the toucan...lots of nice deals on all their food...the merchant has great food too


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's that time of year again. Heading to Kingston in the near future. Any updates on great places to have a drink and/or see some live acts?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

just whats noted above...

the hub is great if you like girls and dance music...the grizzly grill has got women (note the difference)...and the further down princess you go the better...the merchant, tir nan og, toucan all have great food...most places only have bands on the weekends...

there are some shows coming up at the Krock center too...you could check that out


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Reminds me of an Air Farce radio show in the 70s:
> 
> Judge: "For your heinous crimes, I sentence you to 20 years in Kingston."
> Defendent: "You mean 20 years in Kingston Penitentiary?"
> ...


Reminds me of another variation:

Kingston? Yeah, great place! I spent a month in Kingston one weekend.

Also works for St. John. Or Moncton.

Really though, Kingston is one of my favourite towns, but sadly in recent years I've noticed it trying to become a little too "Toronto" for its own good. I guess the kids that go to school there are richer and more hip than they used to be, so the shops and restaurants are trying to be more upscale, and the clubs are trying to be a little more, I don't know, MTV?

One of the best nights of live music I've had was at the on-campus pub at Queen's. It was a Friday night, I had some business at the campus, and stopped in there for a beer. It was a great group of kids and just felt like an impromptu jam-session-turned-concert. I like that kind of thing. This was years ago, and I doubt that those kinds of things still happen, but check out what's going on around campus anyway.

Otherwise, Princess Street has all the action, and it's an easily walkable distance from top to bottom, so see what you find on foot.

--- D


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love Kingston.... Try one of the Ghost walks while you are waiting for the bars to fill up.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I live near Kingston and know it well. Not sure what kind of music you like but all of the places mentioned are a good start. Here's a few more: 

* RAXX Bar & Grill (massive pool hall/tavern with decent live bands) - Gardiner's Rd. at Developmet Drive 
* The Mansion (new place, always has live music) - Princess St at University Ave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarl said:


> LOL.......we are actualy playing at Whiskey Willys (Gardiners Rd in Kingston) on Nov 21........
> 
> Check out downtown Kingston for bands...Ontario and Princess Streets. The Tir Nan Og Pub, The Toucan, The Merchant, The Ale House.......I don't do the bar thing anymore so I probibly am missing alot of new spots.....


All 4 of these places are really decent, thought the first three I've only ever really seen acoustic solo/duo type acts, though I caught a cool band at the Merchant during Blues Fest one year. Maybe I'm going on the wrong days? The Ale House is where I've been to see full bands.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.csc-scc.gc.ca/text/facilit/institutprofiles/kingston-eng.shtml


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'm back from Kingston. Sipped a few beers on Sunday night at the Toucan. Quaint little spot. 

Had many, many, many Vodka on the rocks at the Merchant on ?Tuesday? night. Really liked that place. They had a guy performing solo acoustic stuff. Lot of classics and acoustic arrangements of popular songs. He did a great job. If you happen to be on this board, my hat's off to ya. Takes a lot of balls imo to get up there on stage alone and entertain a crowd. What a crowd it was. Had a really good time and managed to make it back to my room unscathed. Only took a day to metabolize all that vodka. 

Great looking town...if you stay downtown. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------

